# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijnplekken lichaam

## FlyingAngel

Beste kenners,

Laatst was ik aan het voetballen en in een duel werd ik licht geraak aan mijn knie. Opeens kwam er zo'n enorme pijn dat ik er enorm duizelig van werd.

Opvallend was:
- Knie werd heel licht geraakt door knie van andere tegenstander.
- Pijn was na c.a. 20 seconden weer weg.
- Ik viel bijna flauw in de eerste 10 seconden.
- Nooit eerder een blessure of pijntjes gehad bij mn knie.


Misschien even ter aanvulling: Ik ben echt geen watje, zit 6 jaar bij de Korps Ccommando's, ben 8 jaar fanatiek bokser en doe aan extreme vormen van Hydrotherapie. Maar deze pijn was vrij uniek.


Nu heb ik laatst van iemand gehoord dat het lichaam behoorlijk aantal punten heeft waar heel extreme pijn kan komen. Hevig en van korte duur. Ergens in je bovenrug een aantal drukpunten en bijvoorbeeld telefoonbotje. Klopt dit? en zo ja... waar bevinden deze punten zich zoal op het lichaam?
Ik ben geen pijnliefhebber maar vind dit wel intressant, wie kan me helpen? 

Alvast bedankt.
Groeten,
GH

----------


## Sefi

Er zijn inderdaad verschillende soorten punten, dus ik weet niet precies wat je gehoord hebt.
Zelf ben ik bekend met triggerpoints. Dit zijn een soort spierknoopjes die (stralings)pijn kunnen geven. Die pijn kan erg heftig zijn.

Waar ik nu benieuwd naar ben is of dat je nog steeds pijn in je knie. Of was het echt alleen even die 20 seconden?

----------


## FlyingAngel

Ok, bedankt, zal eens even wat meer lezen over 'triggerpoints'
Nee de pijn was direct weg en kwam ook niet meer terug

----------


## Sefi

Dan was het niet van triggerpoints.
Misschien werd je precies op een zenuwuiteinde geraakt. Dat kan heel heftige pijn zijn, maar gaat daarna ook gelijk weer weg.

----------

